# unterschied flatlandbikes und allroundbikes



## easyrider2 (10. Juli 2006)

hallo,
habe bei bmx-store nach einem bmx gesucht ,da ich mir vielleicht eines kaufen möchte und auf der seite stellte ich mir  dann die frage wo der unterschied zwischen einem allroundbike und einem flatlandbike is ....
kann das hier mal jemand erklären??
schonmal danke für eure antworten. 
gruß


----------



## betonp!lz (10. Juli 2006)

bei nem flatlandbike is in erster linie die geometrie deutlich anders!das oberrohr ist viel kürzer und der lenkwinkel viel steiler und der lenker flacher!dann gibs natürlich noch in der ausstattung unterschiede z.B. die art des einspeichens,die reifen,übersetzung.....
hoffe konnte dir n bissl helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easyrider2 (10. Juli 2006)

hlft mir weiter...aber da ich blutiger anfänger im bereich bmx bin würde ich noch gerne wissen was ihr mir empfehlen könnt....
was kann ich eher mit flatlandbike machen was eher mit einem allroundbike?

ride on


----------



## Misanthrop (10. Juli 2006)

flatland kunsstücke auaf dem boden ähnlich dem kunstradfahren
allround. hoch durch die luft fliegen tricks in der luft machen oder auf dem boden hart fahren sprich grinds etc...


----------



## VISION311 (10. Juli 2006)

Mit einem Flatlandbike fährst Du eben Flatland.. Figuren rollen, die Tricks entstehen rein durch dich und das Bike, aber kein Grinden, kein Rampefahren und schon gar nicht Dirt:


----------



## derFisch (11. Juli 2006)

für den anfang würd ich immern "allroundbike" empfehlen. Damit haste halt mehr Möglichkeiten und kannst alles ausprobieren. Mitm Flatlandbike würd ich mich nich auf curbs trauen...


----------



## JoolstheBear (11. Juli 2006)

N´Flatlander is in der Regelauch mehr Gewichtsoptimiert , d.h. nich so Stabil wie nen Allrounder oder nen Parkgerät ... d.h. z.b. Teilweise Plastikpedalen , sehr Leichte Lenker und Vorbauten , Leichte Alu Kurbeln ... Halt insgesammt auf nen Leichtes Handling am Boden ausgelegt und weniger auf Stabilität nach Landungen o.ä. ...


OKOK ... ich geh ja schon wieder in mein Unterforum


----------



## Renegado (12. Juli 2006)

Hallo erstmal....


----------



## King Jens one (5. August 2006)

Flatlandbikes sind zueinem kürzer als Allroundbikes und Flatlandbikes sind Fussgerechter für den Fahrer!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (6. August 2006)

Den Begriff Allround bmx wirst du im BMX Jargon kaum finden. Dort spricht man von Freestyle bmx.

Beinhaltet einen stabilen Rahmen mit 4 Pegs und 2 Bremsen. 

Ein paar Flatsachen lassen sich damit machen aber er ist auf jeden Fall mehr in Richtung Street ausgerichtet.

Ich hab schon von einigen Flatfahrern gehört, dass sie damit angefangen sind weil sie Street und Park einfach für zu gefährlich hielten.


----------



## King Jens one (6. August 2006)

So Easyrider2 mach dir selber ein Bild von
das ist ein Flatländer




und das ist ein Allroundbike





siehst du die Unterschiede?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

